

Evidence Based Scheduling - ankeshk
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2007/10/26.html

======
lsc
neat; but especially if you are writing software to support the product you
sell (rather than the product you sell being software) the 'it's done when
it's done' is a viable alternative.

